# One of those days you wish you could crawl in a hole



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Today we were doing the Beverly highs mock car accident. 

The captain wanted everyone to wear those crappy cheap-o department issued BDU pants. Well my belt has never held those dam things up but is fine on any other pairs of pants under the sun, but today right as i was carrying a "dead' girl infront of the tv camera, my buttons that tighten the belt buckle let loose and with the radios wieght dragged it right out of the loops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Luckly they stayed up and then I went around the truck and fixed them. Then I notice at some point that crappy one button fly had opened.......

And when we went for the second vic............the leg of my pants got torn open on the sharp cut metal cause those f ing pants are so baggy and loose they get stuck on everything. 

Bahhhhhhh 

Then the most embarrising thing was the captain was sitting on the sidelines yelling to the other emt for a different collar. :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Just one those days, from now on I am just wearing my regular duty pants. :?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Just don't wear any pants at all. Then you'll have nothing to worry about! :lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I dont want to commit visual homicide with my ugly Italian ass. :FM: :no:


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Might we see that "ugly ass" on TV tonight!?!?!

:F:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Beverly community cable acces baby!!!!!!!!!!!

I was told channel 4 was there, but didnt see any sign of them.

Ironicly channel 4 already has my ass on tv from the cove st fire on 3/17/04. Look at the clip here. Im in the blue/black coat next to the red truck right at the beggining. :roll: 

http://wbzimg.dayport.com/htm/wbz4player.htm?Art_ID=3755


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey stm, I thought your saposed to wear turn out gear at extracations? :shock: Now I know some incidents not everythings perfect, but WTF? :roll:

*who's the retard that wanted you to look like Johny Swat in utilities just for the cameras? :roll: *

I'd be taking a vote of no confidence in that @$$clown

That big fat guy in the white. The whole dept. cant stand him and he is an embarrasement on scenes. He IS the reason why the PD/FD hate us. He is the one that ROUTINELY DENIES training but knows/ has done it all. And yes, we are supposed to wear turnout gear, but why be safe when you can look good on camera. :roll:

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

wow he is HUGE!!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

HOLY MARY MOTHER OF GOD :shock:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like Fat Bastard finally got ahold of Mini-me...


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

tell me that's like photoshop edited :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

No, that was last year from a distance. This was last year during the Lynnfield parade. Notice the seat back to dash board are filled. :roll: 


Thank God I got on with Marblehead SA Poilce.......


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*I'M GONNA EAT A BABY!!
AHHH... YOU LIKE MY TIT-TEES.....*


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: 

CLASSIC!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

:L: :L: :L: :L: =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 


Thanks Kozmo.............Im going to email this to a few ohter guys on the department.................ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!! B: B: :jestera:


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

Just hope your not around the day when that dude has the big one.... :shock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
He's the perfect match for my sisters! What's his phone#??????
:wink:


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

mpd61";p="66769 said:


> Oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> He's the perfect match for my sisters! What's his phone#??????
> :wink:


OH GOD!!! That's worse than a car wreck!!! Looks like a Saturday afternoon in Walmart. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc:


----------

